# Now this is unremorseful



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

I was just on SI a short while ago.

A fWS posted the following link.

http://fox61.com/2015/10/20/man-shuts-down-cheating-ex-with-one-word-text-message/


My jaw hit the deck.....all I could think was WOW!!! 

There are definitely different levels of unremorseful IMO....I've never read posts from a WS here that even came close to that.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

intheory said:


> Maybe it's just my computer; but the link led me to an Error 404 page???


Sorry....fixed it.

My favorite part is his final one word text....lmao....what a perfect way to shut down her rant.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

LOL.

What a stupid wh...

Doh. Bad Gus.

Wouldn't want to upset the tender sensibilities of some stupid, cheating wh...

DAMNIT!


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

intheory said:


> What is very interesting, is that she seemed to think that he should be grateful that she was still willing to be in his life?
> 
> That and the fact that she tried for 3 YEARS to be taken back?
> 
> If I were him, I think I would have gotten a restraining order against her after 3 months.


I agree 100%.

I loved the part where she told him she forgives him for leaving....truly a level of craziness one rarely sees in life.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

I just read a thread on another forum where a woman was drunk, called the lawn guy over for an "estimate", ended up banging him in the garage that day. Then she proceeded to have an affair with him for a year, pay his rent and truck payment out of her and her BH's savings account for that year, totally gaslight her BH when he realized something wasn't right financially, get caught AT HIS PLACE MID TRYST, and get dumped by her BH. 

Her DH left her and the OM wanted nothing to do with her now that the money supply got cut off. Her BH moved out and said he would wait to file until she was mentally healthy enough to deal with it because she was trying to dry out. He and his GF are now expecting a child together.

She was saying things like "Whatever happened to for better or for worse?" and "Don't I deserve a second chance?" along with "If I accept the child, blah blah blah."

I was STUNNED! Not only a total lack of remorse, but totally disconnected from reality!


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

MJJEAN,

Yeah....I read that one too.

You summed it up perfectly....disconnected from reality.

But situations like hers and the one in the link reinforce something I have come to believe after reading so many threads here and other sites.

Most WS's do not like being dumped with utter rejection.....their egos can't take it.

Almost every thread I have ever read where a fWS is crying, begging, and chasing after their BS wanting another chance, involves a BS who quickly and firmly ended the M/relationship.

Just more evidence in my book that the strongest move a new BS can make, even if they eventually want R, is to unceremoniously boot the WS to the curb and file.


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

Perfectly normal, perfectly sane, perfectly heaithy, nothing to see here, everyone just move on.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

intheory said:


> MJJEAN
> 
> I don't think alcohol abuse will "make" someone do something, that they wouldn't want to do sober.
> 
> ...


I, too, hope she will continue with her sobriety, come back to reality, and make a decent life for herself.

Honestly,though, going by the tone of her thread...it's a long shot. You'd have to read the post to understand, but I've never seen a WW so entitled and in denial.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Oh, and there's another one about an OM whose MW decided to stay with her BH, moved out of state, deleted her FB, never responded to any of his emails, and went NC TWO YEARS ago. He's still thinking he has a chance to win her back. Yes, you read that right, win back the married woman who chose her husband and went NC TWO YEARS ago.


----------



## sparrow555 (Jun 27, 2015)

Full conversation links

Cheating ex-fiancé strikes again - Album on Imgur


Remember that cheating *****? - Album on Imgur

I actually feel sad for her. She seems to be mentally "limited".


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

sparrow555 said:


> Full conversation links
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The "thanks for ruining my poop" bit made me LOL.

Hard.

ETA: That guy should probably just change his own number. Unless, of course, he just likes the crazy.


----------



## sparrow555 (Jun 27, 2015)

GusPolinski said:


> The "thanks for ruining my poop" bit made me LOL.
> 
> Hard.


Replace LOL with poop


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Dyokemm said:


> I was just on SI a short while ago.
> 
> A fWS posted the following link.
> 
> ...


His ex-fiance sounds nuts...smart move - someone should tell her - she is no prize and her willingness to come back is no gift - what a piece of work...


----------



## Threeblessings (Sep 23, 2015)

Classic! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Okay i am going to go on a limb here and say that i am dense....

i have re-read the text several time and i still don't understand the meaning of his one word "There*"

what am i missing


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Xenote said:


> Okay i am going to go on a limb here and say that i am dense....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He was correcting her. She'd misspelled it "their".


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Not only am i dense but grammatically stupid thanks Gus. ;-)


----------



## drifting on (Nov 22, 2013)

I read this yesterday, yes I was shocked, but I was also saddened. I'm not a mental health professional, although I'm a client, but seriously how messed up is her mind? To think after three years, she cheated, she thinks she is a great find, marriage material, honest, trustworthy, and obviously great morals. Her mind could be a mental health gold mine for studies in my opinion. Truly this is sad that one could be this messed up. I hope she gets help soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I would be amused if not for the fact that I actually fear for the guy's safety. This chick Is mentally unstable, a bunny-boiler whack job.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> I would be amused if not for the fact that I actually fear for the guy's safety. This chick Is mentally unstable, a bunny-boiler whack job.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I completely agree with this. He might want to consider blocking her and possibly getting a restraining order against her. She does not sound one bit stable at all. 

What ever happened to I am sorry. Its just one more example why most cheaters are complete losers and should never be given a second chance. 

Good for him for shutting her down.

C


----------



## Be smart (Feb 22, 2015)

Sean is my hero.

This woman is crazy. I feel sorry for her next fiance.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

As I've said many times, remorse is way too over rated when it comes to infidelity.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Perfect example of seeing the true nature of someone. Guy dodged a bullet


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

The Middleman said:


> As I've said many times, remorse is way too over rated when it comes to infidelity.


Sometimes "remorse" is just an act so the cheater can get what they want...and that is to get away with it....


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

drifting on said:


> I read this yesterday, yes I was shocked, but I was also saddened. I'm not a mental health professional, although I'm a client, but seriously how messed up is her mind? To think after three years, she cheated, she thinks she is a great find, marriage material, honest, trustworthy, and obviously great morals. Her mind could be a mental health gold mine for studies in my opinion. Truly this is sad that one could be this messed up. I hope she gets help soon.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drifting on (Nov 22, 2013)

Truthseeker1 said:


>




I agree!!! What's scary is that she walks down the street and nobody knows just what she is really capable of.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

drifting on said:


> I agree!!! What's scary is that she walks down the street and nobody knows just what she is really capable of.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know it is hard ot judge from one set of texts but she seems like the type to do some crazy sh!t...like property damage or worse...I could see her confronting him if he is out with another woman...


----------



## Anubis (Jul 12, 2011)

Dyokemm said:


> I loved the part where she told him she forgives him for leaving....truly a level of craziness one rarely sees in life.


No, sadly it is seen way more often than most people realize.


----------



## drifting on (Nov 22, 2013)

Truthseeker1 said:


> I know it is hard ot judge from one set of texts but she seems like the type to do some crazy sh!t...like property damage or worse...I could see her confronting him if he is out with another woman...





I see her confronting the new girlfriend and ridding her then going to him and saying his new girlfriend never loved him like she does. Scary if the new girlfriend would survive that first encounter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

drifting on said:


> I see her confronting the new girlfriend and ridding her then going to him and saying his new girlfriend never loved him like she does. Scary if the new girlfriend would survive that first encounter.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think if he blocked her without a restraining order shed go nuts...


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

drifting on said:


> I read this yesterday, yes I was shocked, but I was also saddened. I'm not a mental health professional, although I'm a client, but seriously how messed up is her mind? To think after three years, she cheated, she thinks she is a great find, marriage material, honest, trustworthy, and obviously great morals. Her mind could be a mental health gold mine for studies in my opinion. Truly this is sad that one could be this messed up. I hope she gets help soon.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree, she's not well.

Some people are simply not able to put themselves in another person's place. They just can't do it. It isn't just empathy, it has something to do with them being at the center of the universe and can't imagine it being otherwise.

She's suffered over the past three years. She wants her ex to come back NOW and stop fooling around. OK, she's had her hand slapped for being "bad", but for her, enough is enough.

I rarely make predictions, but I'd bet that she'll do something similar to the next guy. Her needs will always come first, no matter what.

It makes many wandering spouses look like good marriage bets by comparison.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

Truthseeker1 said:


> Sometimes "remorse" is just an act so the cheater can get what they want...and that is to get away with it....


But that's clearly not the case here. I think she's telling the truth. She simply does not understand where he's coming from. She's tried all the things that worked for her in the past. She's even offered to do all those things she never let him do before. What could be a better offer than that? It might even cause her five minutes of discomfort!!!

She needs help badly. I'm not an ologist, psycho or otherwise, but I agree with previous posters that she could be physically dangerous. After all, HE has HURT her with his unbending attitude!


----------



## drifting on (Nov 22, 2013)

sidney2718 said:


> But that's clearly not the case here. I think she's telling the truth. She simply does not understand where he's coming from. She's tried all the things that worked for her in the past. She's even offered to do all those things she never let him do before. What could be a better offer than that? It might even cause her five minutes of discomfort!!!
> 
> She needs help badly. I'm not an ologist, psycho or otherwise, but I agree with previous posters that she could be physically dangerous. After all, HE has HURT her with his unbending attitude!




That's it exactly, he hurt HER, and he won't take her back. This has most likely never happened to her before. She met a man with a backbone who won't fall for her pleas. But her texts are based upon rage, she holds herself together for a sentence then rage overcomes her. She is very unstable, having dwelled about this for THREE years, and she will come completely unglued in the near future. I see her becoming physical and stalking her ex boyfriend, possibly harming his date or new girlfriend. 

This girl needs help, and now that it was exposed publicly this will quiet her down. However, this little quiet period will not last longer then a month. Her humiliation will fuel her desire for him and the stalking begins. After this it's only a matter of time that she completely snaps, and anyone near her may get hurt. I can only hope that this guy sees this in her and takes the proper precautions to protect himself. This is truly sad, and she is in dire need of professional help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

drifting on said:


> That's it exactly, he hurt HER, and he won't take her back. This has most likely never happened to her before. She met a man with a backbone who won't fall for her pleas. But her texts are based upon rage, she holds herself together for a sentence then rage overcomes her. She is very unstable, having dwelled about this for THREE years, and she will come completely unglued in the near future. I see her becoming physical and stalking her ex boyfriend, possibly harming his date or new girlfriend.
> 
> This girl needs help, and now that it was exposed publicly this will quiet her down. However, this little quiet period will not last longer then a month. Her humiliation will fuel her desire for him and the stalking begins. After this it's only a matter of time that she completely snaps, and anyone near her may get hurt. I can only hope that this guy sees this in her and takes the proper precautions to protect himself. This is truly sad, and she is in dire need of professional help.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He needs to get a restaiing order...this girl is not balanced at all...imgine being married to this piece of work...


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

How would we find out if anything further happens?


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

turnera said:


> How would we find out if anything further happens?


The link to the news story has a link to the original post. He updated with more of the same from her. H did block her and has gone totally NC. So far, so good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

LOL...

If your girl cheats on you, send her ass out the door : theCHIVE


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

MJJEAN said:


> The link to the news story has a link to the original post. He updated with more of the same from her. H did block her and has gone totally NC. So far, so good.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I do like this line he wrote...

"And remember- never stick your d!ck in crazy. " >

Good rule to live by...lol


----------



## Sports Fan (Aug 21, 2014)

He handled her beautifully. This guy should write a manual on how to deal with cheating spouses


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Sports Fan said:


> He handled her beautifully. This guy should write a manual on how to deal with cheating spouses


Update your thread, @Sports Fan!


----------



## Sports Fan (Aug 21, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> Update your thread, @Sports Fan!


Just updated my thread Gus


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> LOL...
> 
> If your girl cheats on you, send her ass out the door : theCHIVE


kcco


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

Truthseeker1 said:


> I do like this line he wrote...
> 
> "And remember- never stick your d!ck in crazy. " >
> 
> Good rule to live by...lol


It's a little late for my SBTXH; he can't get his **** OUT of crazy with his OW. 

I hope this poor guy gets her behind him and out of his life for good. I'm skeptical, though.


----------



## Blacksmith01 (Aug 12, 2013)

I had a GF that thought the same way over the summer but boy was she fun.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Blacksmith01 said:


> I had a GF that thought the same way over the summer but boy was she fun.


Yep. I had a crazy gf back when I was 20. She was certifiable and would fvck any guy with a pulse. Not wife material but she was one of those chicks who would do anything in bed. Lots of fun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

